# ~~ Must Have Firefox Add-On Recommended By Digitians ~~



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys ...


To say the truth ... I was a hardcore Opera Browser fan ... I didn't like Firefox that much before... , though it was bloated , just like IE ... 

But now things have changed .. after Many useful Add-ons and many other stuff ... Firefox has become my Default browser...

All Because of its Add-On Feature.. So here i Dedicate this thread regarding Add-On for Firefox...

Tell Other which add-On you use and let other too benefit from your experience 


Ok Shall we start our recommendations ?? 


Here is mine 

>>> Save Images

Why this add-on ?

I browse sites with many images like flickr , gizmodo etc... this add-on helps me grab all the images .. instead of me going to each image and downloadin ...

Very nifty for all those who browse loads of images ... 


>>> Stylish 

Why this Add- On ??

This ad-on gave me back the old Thinkdigit forum .. this gave me the vision to see all other sites in a different view .. eg : gmail .... the best one...


>>> Smiley Xtra

Why this add-on ?

I love to add smiley when replying in forums... this is the best one out there , which can easily replae all the deafult smiley sets in a forum and gives the rich looks to your replies on cariuos threads... ( its very new add-on to me .. so practising to use it frequently )


>>> Secure Login

Why this add-on ?

One thing i loved in oepra was Wand , wht a option it is ....

now this add-on gives me the same thing in FF... Love it !!

>>> Scrap book

Why this add-on ?

My fav ... Most of the times i am on Gprs so i dont have the privelge to visit the sote again ... so this add-on helps me save , oraganize all the webpages i think it needs to be saved for future reference ...
anyone bookamrking sites for only particular content can use this add-on , as 

>>> Glasser

Why this add-on ?

It matches perfectly , or say makes my FF blend with Vista Aero

>>> Foxmarks Bookmark Synchronizer 

Why this add-on ?

Best add-on for one who thinks to have a backup of all bookmarks and password online ... can try this add-on ...
A must have one for all those who install / change the FF frequently or use one or more PC`c / laptops /..

>>> Fast Video Download 

Why this add-on ?

Downloads videos from variuos Video Sharing Sites VERY effectively.... 


>>> BBCode Xtra

Why this add-on ?

Not all forums can be well furnished like ours ... many would not even show the options to use ... this is where this add-on comes in ...
A good one ... try it ..



Other usuals 

Adblock Plus

Grease Monkey


What are you guys going to recommend to Others ... ??

P.S : _sorry for not providing the links ... to the add-ons... i am on Gprs and its damn slow ... so please google them... all the names mentioned are correct .. so dont have to worry , they will directly take u to the download page ..._


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

Scribefire is recommended for every blogger.
It is a blogging addon that sits in the bottom of your screen
You can post from it, monitor no. of visitors, check how much adsense money you are making, etc.
Its one of the best addons I've used.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Nov 12, 2008)

Datafox for checking bsnl broadband usage


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Scribefire is recommended for every blogger.
> It is a blogging addon that sits in the bottom of your screen
> You can post from it, monitor no. of visitors, check how much adsense money you are making, etc.
> Its one of the best addons I've used.




i installed it long back.. but had difficulty using it ....

anyway will give it a try again... thnks


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for this info


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2008)

I use gmarks instead of foxmarks. It uses google bookmarks as base, and IMO is much better. The other regulars are adblockplus, gmail manager, stylish and twitterfox.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2008)

My favourites:- Mentioning only which is not yet mentioned and necesary)
NoScript
PdfDownloader(Nitro, u can download a webpage as PDF file directly)
AllInOneSideBar
PhProxy
PhisTank
GUtil(All google utils at one place, try it)
GooGleNotebook(It has a firefox extension and I use it frequently to  preserve any quotes, important info frequently)
Coloris
TorrentSearchBar(  )


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

StumbleUpon and NoScript  also ImgLikeOpera, its the copy of image caching feature in opera


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2008)

Charan said:


> Where is StumbleUpon and NoScript?  also ImgLikeOpera, its the copy of imaging caching feature in opera



+1 *www.neowin.net/forum/style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 12, 2008)

I use Adblock Plus, Aging tabs, fireuploader,flashblock, foxmarks bookmark synchronizer. stumbleupon and twitterfox


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

Opera innovates while others copy


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2008)

TwitterBar - If u are a twitter addict...
RiP - To ripoff unwanted elements on pages.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

I use:
NoScript
Ad Block Plus with Filterset.G
Remove It Permanently (R.I.P  )
Stylish
Scribefire
FireFTP
ChatZilla
Download Embedded (to dload miniclip games )
and finally
DownThemAll


----------



## Ph4x0r (Nov 13, 2008)

Customizegoogle ! one of my fav. 
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/39952/customizegoogle-0.76-fx+sm.xpi


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 15, 2008)

thnks buddy.... for RIP recommendation.. its awesome..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ yep , even I tried RIP and its very good


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 15, 2008)

I still am a hardcore opera fan ... FF is too slow But lately i am using ff a lot mainly coz of addons . 

Download em all -- downloading all the files from a page
Colourful tabs & aging tabs-- i use a hellavu lot of tabs so it helps diffrentiate... plus it looks nice 
adblock plus & other essentials -- of course

P.S. Anyone noticed that opera doesn't even have widgets link on its homepage


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 15, 2008)

Installed RIP and will see how it works after restarting firefox. 

*img164.exs.cx/img164/7827/offtopic8mg.gif 
@mehra.rakesh : It's there. Look at the links given at the bottom of the page and you will find.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 15, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> I still am a hardcore opera fan ... FF is too slow But lately i am using ff a lot mainly coz of addons .
> 
> Download em all -- downloading all the files from a page
> Colourful tabs & aging tabs-- i use a hellavu lot of tabs so it helps diffrentiate... plus it looks nice
> ...





ya... opera should add a option or re inovate to include add-ons and other stuff... otherwise many will shift to FF


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

FF is teh sh!t
adblock plus
no script
foxmarks


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> thnks buddy.... for RIP recommendation.. its awesome..


Yeah..Its great


----------



## mrintech (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate AD Block Plus. Lets bloggers earn some bucks from ADs. Good Bloggers gives you latest information and solves your problems 

I recommend start a good technical blog and you will feel same like me


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 17, 2008)

ya ... but if u are willing to give the bloggest some money thru thier ads... just add thier site to ADP .. it wont block the ads on that site...


anyway .. guys is there a way to RIP a particular section of the website??


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 17, 2008)

"Flagfox" it's very cool, it displays the flag depicting the location of the server.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5791


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 17, 2008)

Hows scribefire as an add on for bloggers...have heard it jerks a lot...any opinions?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

I use the regulars:-
no script
IE tab
ad block plus
fast dial
google preview
cool iris


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2008)

suggest a add-on to keep track of replies from varu=iuos threads from variuos forums...


----------

